# How long should this take?



## vintage steel (Nov 15, 2011)

I was just wondering how long this mobile home park should take to clear with an 8' straight blade. no driveways just the main roads.
About .8 miles of roads.
http://www.findlotsize.com/?place=8561+North+Cloverleaf+Road%2C+Hauser%2C+ID&r=e
I'm thinking an hour, after I get my routine down? but I'm not sure 
.I'm getting pretty good at estimating lots, but this is new territory for me.
What do you think?
I sure wouldn't mind adding this to my route, if the money is right.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

20-30 minutes with 4 passes.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

On an average snowfall, half hour at the most.


----------



## jbsplow (Sep 16, 2013)

wow 1/2 would be very quick id think at least a hour. that snow will really add up. and I think your going have to make at least 3 passes without wings. HOW wide is the road? after a few storms the windrows are really going to build up on the sides. I have a big road like this ( a little smaller ) with a 8 1/2 straight blade and I have to make 3 passes to make them wide enough. but we have had like 13-14 snow events this year so who knows. a 10 foot wideout blade with wings would be perfect for this


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Road is 23ft I say it will take more then 3 passes with 8ft plow 
8 ft blade to keep it having a trail off of snow the most you use is 6-7 ft of the blade I say 4-5 passes 
If the road is smooth I say 30 min at avg speed, rough road I would say 45-60mins his base on 1'' to 4'' depth


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Nascar track with the pits...about 20/30 mins


----------



## jbsplow (Sep 16, 2013)

1olddogtwo;1756160 said:


> Nascar track with the pits...about 20/30 mins


 Damn these guys are sayin 20-30 mins id say atleast 45 at the minumuim but who knows youll find out yourself. See how long it takes you to drive around like u were plowing it then x4-5. And then them little side roads. Good luck!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

An hour. 20-30 for plowing and the rest for a nap.

You do realize that this is only about 3/4 of a mile total, right?


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

I would plan on an hour. Plus you will end up with cars inn the way.............


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

OP, question for you. How much snow do average per year? What's your elevation?


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Wow, 20-30 mins max. Plow the inner to street running in a circle. Then do the outer "big" circle two passes each side. Don't know how it could take a hour. I guess if you are using a lawn tractor 

My subdivision is 1 1/4 miles of roads with 5 cul de sacs that take lots of extra time and I can still get that in 40 mins +/- with 6"+


----------



## xjoedirt55x (Dec 11, 2009)

What are you doing with all of your snow? Are there any spots you are going to have to clear out, or is it one of those things where you just blow it out of the main drags, and the people there have to drive through the buildup? All I am saying if there are spots you have to clean up add a little more time to your safe side estimation?


----------



## allagashpm (Sep 29, 2012)

Do you have to plow that parking area that looks like a storage spot for boats and stuff? That would add some time, but I agree that it wouldn't take that long. If you get it I would look at some wings


----------



## vintage steel (Nov 15, 2011)

Just the roads, home owners are responsible for their own drives.
I would clear in front of the dumpsters. 
Figuring for an hour, I bid it at a hundred dollar bill. 
as of yesterday, we're riding the Pineapple Express, it's 42 degrees and windy. 
I haven't heard back from the property management company.

Thanks for all the info, I'll let you know what they decide.
-R


----------



## MR. Elite (Nov 24, 2012)

I would say 20-30 min roughly…. Yet, not every1 is like me, or some of us….. LOL
so I would deff factor in about 30-45ish mins total.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

I plow a couple subdivisions and one has 1mile of road, two entrances and two cul-de-sacs. It takes 4 passes and about 25-30 minutes for 4-8" and another 10 minutes for 8-10". I was using a 8.5' blade with a set of Pro-Wings, I would only run about 15-20mph depending on the moisture content of the snow anything faster the snow would blow over the blade and I couldn't see. BTW I was running a 14" tall rubber flap. 
I would strongly suggest you pick up a set of Buyers Pro-wings, you can find them online for about $200 and you'll need a tall snow flap to maintain any ground speed and be able to see. 
You should also really take a good look at the road surface and pay special attention to manhole covers, etc..... If there are any hazards like this mark them with stakes on the side of the road. I'd also mark the road pretty good, it's be a huge benefit at night when it's really snowing hard and visibility sucks.
Don't let them talk you into a trigger more than 4" anything more it's a PITA to deal with due to the traffic packing it down and you'll have a hard time getting it clean.


----------

